# Wieder Angebot als Rechnung getarnt erhalten...



## Lumumba (20 Mai 2003)

*Siehe hier mit Image der als Angebot getarnten Rechnung: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=203 *
Onlinekosten.de hat schon öfters berichtet. Das letzte Mal bekam ich ein "so genanntes" Angebot aus München...  :shock:  
Ab in die Tonne damit! 
Stephan


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2003)

Nun eigentlich ist das ganz klar als Angebot zu erkennen.

Wer einfach alles bezahlt ohne hinzuschauen, hat auch mit Schuld.

Normalerweise (ich mach es jedenfalls so) schaue man sich  jede Rechnung genau an, auch wenn man diese erwartet. Z.B. weil ich bei Firma XY für 69,- Euro was bestellt und erhalten habe, und nun eine Rechnung von eben dieser Firma mit dem Betrag 69,- Euro erhalte, schaue ich trotzdem, ob das sich auch auf das gelieferte Teil bezieht. Grade erst recht schau ich genau hin, wenn ich für etwas eine Rechnung erhalte, das ich gar nicht bestellt oder gewollt habe....

Nacheditiert:

Ich beziehe mich in diesem obrigen Text ausschliesslich auf die im Link  gezeigte "Rechnung" die eigentlich im Briefkopf ein ein dickes   ANGEBOT stehen hat und im Text weiter unten in selber Schriftgröße wie weitergeschrieben, auch nochmal als Angebot deklariert wurde.
Auf dem ersten flüchtigen Blick kann man das sicherlich als Rechnung missverstehen. Aber da gibt es schlimmere, die nur im extrem Kleingedruckten etwas vom Angebots-Charakter von sich geben. Diese sind meiner Ansicht als Betrug einzuordnen.
Dein Beispiel aber eben nicht. Deswegen meine Bemerkung : " man ist mit Schuld"
Dies nochmal zur Erklärung, da mein Beitrag auch etwas missverständlich interpretiert werden könnte


----------



## Lumumba (20 Mai 2003)

Aber diese Masche muß wohl ziehen... 
Denn ich erhalte ca. alle halbes Jahr so einen Müll. Klar das ich das nicht bezahle, aber wenn man die Kosten bedenkt, was diese Firma hat, muß ja trotzdem was zu "verdienen" sein, oder?   
Gruß Stephan


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Aber diese Masche muß wohl ziehen...
> Denn ich erhalte ca. alle halbes Jahr so einen Müll. Klar das ich das nicht bezahle, aber wenn man die Kosten bedenkt, was diese Firma hat, muß ja trotzdem was zu "verdienen" sein, oder?
> Gruß Stephan



Natürlich zieht die, aber es ist nun mal leider so , daß Vater Staat nicht gegen jede Form von Abzockversuchen 
einschreiten kann. Denk mal an die vielen älteren Mitbürger , die von "cleveren" Vögeln geschröpft werden,
 sei durch Kaffefahrten, sei es durch Ablenkmanöver an der Wohnugstür 
und das "wohlversteckte"  Geld unter der Matraze klauen usw usw.  
Um die alle zu schützen (z.T vor sich selber) müßtest du jedem einen Aufpasser an die Seite stellen.
Daher ist es einem Normalbürger im Vollbesitz seiner geistigen Fitness zuzumuten , 
die Aufmerksamkeit und Wachsamkeit anzuwenden, die nun mal nötig ist , um nicht reinzufallen.

Das ist immerhin relativ harmlos im Vergleich zu der Dialerabzocke, bei der der uninformierte Normalverbraucher
 ziemlich hilflos ist gegen unseriöse Abzocke.

Nicht mißverstehen , ich mißbillige das aufs schärfste, aber wie BenTigger richtig bemerkt:
 "Wer einfach alles bezahlt ohne hinzuschauen, hat auch mit Schuld. " 
tf


----------



## Lumumba (20 Mai 2003)

> Nicht mißverstehen , ich mißbillige das aufs schärfste, aber wie BenTigger richtig bemerkt:
> "Wer einfach alles bezahlt ohne hinzuschauen, hat auch mit Schuld.


Ne, da gebe ich Dir und Ben auch vollkommen recht... 
Aber ich wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass der eine oder andere vorgewarnt ist. 
Gerade vielleicht junge Unternehmer ohne Kenntnis zu solchen Methoden! 
Gruß Stephan


----------

